# Anyone read any good books lately?



## Cumbrianlass (Feb 9, 2012)

I fancy downloading some new books to my Kindle, but struggling what to chose. Just wondered if anyone could recommend any good books they had read lately?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahem! One could try "A Very Modern Lord" by Audrey Harrison?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2012)

What sort of books do you like - are you looking for new authors, genres, contemporary books etc.?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm working my way through the complete Sherlock Holmes at the moment. Plus another classic mystery called The Moving Toyshop by Edmund Crispin.


----------



## shiv (Feb 9, 2012)

I really liked 'Water for Elephants' and have just read 'Before I Go To Sleep', a book about a lady who has memory problems and loses her memory overnight, every night - very thrillerish, a great read!

Also just finished 'The Call of the Weird' by Louis Theroux, very interesting!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 9, 2012)

Dodgy getting recommendations unless you are known.  You could try Richard and Judys book club, gives a review of the books they have picked. http://www.richardandjudy.co.uk/home 

I'm currently on book 7 of the Sookie Stackhouse True Blood series of 10 books by Charlaine Harris, so if you like that sort of topic they are very easy reading and written by a women with a womens perspective on life (quite a lot of clothing and fashion statements , albeit American).


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 9, 2012)

I can vouch for 'A very Modern Lord' as being a very good read and I don't normally do the 'romantic' novel but this one is very well written and extremely difficult to put down when you've started it...


----------



## Mark T (Feb 9, 2012)

Not read recently, but only just arrived on my doorstep is "The Way of The Kings, part 1" by Brandon Sanderson.

If it's like any of his other works that I have read - it should be good


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 9, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> Ahem! One could try "A Very Modern Lord" by Audrey Harrison?



wasn't he a boxer?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 9, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> wasn't he a boxer?



Boom tish!


----------



## RachelT (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spies, Coppers and Wizards*

I've just finished Moon Over Soho by Ben Aaronavich (or something like that), wizards+vampires+police. If you liked Life on Mars or Ashes to Ashes you'll probably like them, also if you're a fan of Dr Who (author is a Dr Who writer), Jim Butcher or JK Rowling (especially if you wish she'd write something for grown ups).
Slightly more mundane, i've just finshed Smiley's People by John LeCarre, which was brilliant.

Rachel T


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2012)

Behind The Scenes at the Museum by Kate Atkinson is a really, really good book which I thoroughly recommend. It follows the life of a girl called Ruby, and links her life with her ancestors, and it is one of those really good ones with a really big twist at the end. And it is a really enjoyable, humorous read. I can't really tell you what it is about as it could give away the plot, but it is very cleverly written and very funny.


----------



## Persil (Feb 9, 2012)

Gods in Alabama by Joshilyn Jackson is one of my favourite books that's recently become available on the kindle 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Good Books read in the last 6 months*

Sorry don't know if available for kindle but here are some good ones I have read lately
Brooklyn by Colm Toibin
Da Vinci Code Dan Brown
East of the Sun Julia Gregson
Forgotten Garden Kate Morton
Future Homemakers of America Laurie Graham
Guernsey Literary Potato Peel Society Mary Ann Schaffer
Gathering Storm Rachel Hore
Help Kathryn Stockett
Ice cream Girls Dorothy Koomson
The Memory Keepers Daughter Kim Edwards
The Memory Garden Rachel Hore
Me before You by Jo Jo Moyes
The Pirates Daughter Margaret Cezair Thompson
Plain Truth Judi Picoult
Silver Bay JoJo Moyes
Snow Drops A D Miller
The unfortunates Laurie Graham
Vanishing Act of Esme Lennox
The Venetian House  Mary Nickson
I give all of these 9 out of 10 all were good stories.  the reason I had these listed was for someone else who asked me to list the last good books I had read. So here they are, maybe one would suit you. 
Sharon


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! Thanks all for your suggestions. Not too sure where to start as you have given me loads!!! But at least if I know that others have enjoyed them I can begin to look them up and see what takes my fancy.

Someone asked what kind of books I like - the last books I read were the Hunger Games trilogy - which I enjoyed, but found the last book in the series a little weak.
I like Ian Rankin and have read pretty mcuh all his Inspector Rebus novels. 
Read some Ken Follett, but found his latest Fall of Giants a bit hard going, so have a bit left to read (left it to read Hunger Games).
Also really enjoyed reading Lovely Bones.

I also do like a book that ties in a bit of a historical event into the story.

I am not an avid reader, but do like a good book to take on holiday with me - so thanks  again for your suggestions and I'm off to look on amazon to read up about them!


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

I like mystery/thriller/detective/whodunnit/forensic/puzzle type books.  I really enjoyed all the Lee Child 'Jack Reacher' series of books.  Am currently working my way through Zoe Sharp 'Charlie Fox' series.  Im also a big Harlan Coben and Dan Brown fan.  If you like them a bit grittier you should check out Karin Slaughter or Kathy Reichs.

NiVZ


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

If you fancy some Cold War era spy novels I would recommend anything by Lionel Davidson - unputdownable!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2012)

*Books  to read*

Andy McDermont   -- Empire of gold  latest book in the series
David Gibbins -- The Gods of Atlantis latest book  
Jon Trace --The Rome legacy 
Terry Pratchett --Snuff
David Eddings -- Pawn of prophecy
Steve berry --the parries vendetta 
James Steel    - Legacy  
J.L. Carrell  --the Shakespeare legacy
James Rollins  --Black Order
David Hewson  --The Garden of Evil
Chris Kuzneski  --The death relic
Martin Langford  -- The Malice Box
Tess Gerritsen  -- The killing place
Ian Rankin  --the whole set seem to be good
Kelly Armstrong --Dime store magic
Trudi Canavan  -- The Rogue  
Matthew Reilly  -- Ice Station 

I am putting Lee child and Vince Flynn together  I find them a good read  -- sometimes I think that they are a bit light.
Lee Child  --Worth dying for
Vince Flynn-- American assassin


James P Hogan  -- Mission to Minerva (vol 4 -- start with inherit the stars(the bit that got my interest was a 50,000 year old human skeleton found on the moon (I understand written for a $5.00 bet )))  8 - 10  one of my all time top authors  --  I have lent these out a fair bit  those with a technical background seem to love them those with an artistic back ground do not


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 10, 2012)

What I really want to know is how do you all remember authors?

Often I can remember book titles, but authors I can only ever remember one or two of them..  Often recognise the name if somebody mention it but if I asked to name I'm lost


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> What I really want to know is how do you all remember authors?
> 
> Often I can remember book titles, but authors I can only ever remember one or two of them..  Often recognise the name if somebody mention it but if I asked to name I'm lost



I usually remember authors because if I find a book I like by an author I tend to read as many as I can by that author, so the author's name will drive some of my future reading and I look out for it


----------



## Lilies (Feb 10, 2012)

I've read all the Jo nesbo, scandinavian crime thrillers, absolutely love his writing, just finished Headhunters by him which is a standalone book with a great plot


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 10, 2012)

*remembering authors*

Ok this may seem slightly over the top, but I found because I tend to buy my books from places like charity shops and only venture into Smiths and Waterstones when I have a Gift Voucher, that I need to note what I have read and what I want to read.  So I have a notebook in my handbag with all the ones I want to read.  I do this because I tend to buy half a dozen books at a time and often have a pile waiting to be read.  I seem to keep buying the same ones otherwise.

There is a a couple of sites on the web where you can keep a wishlist.  I use readit swapit (just google it). There you can also see reviews of books others have read in their library section.  No you do not need to swap with anybody if you do not want to, I use it for reference.  I believe there are other sites like it you can use.
Sharon


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2012)

*Authors*

After reading a few books by an anthor you tend to look for others by the same person and also to look for others of that type.
the list which i posted is a portion of those i like   ---   but how long a list do you want.

if you like I can give you a list of just 6 or a list of a couple of hundred.

Another thing to think about is when were they published ---
Technology has changed  --- if a make of car - areoplane - space ship boat are mentiond it imposes a date, and a state of mind.   try reading Robert Heinlein or Issac Asimov -  then read inherit the stars.


Have fun  I never suggest the classics  -  i have read quiet a few  I do not like them.





Ellie Jones said:


> What I really want to know is how do you all remember authors?
> 
> Often I can remember book titles, but authors I can only ever remember one or two of them..  Often recognise the name if somebody mention it but if I asked to name I'm lost


----------



## Mark T (Feb 10, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> What I really want to know is how do you all remember authors?
> 
> Often I can remember book titles, but authors I can only ever remember one or two of them..  Often recognise the name if somebody mention it but if I asked to name I'm lost


Strangly, I'm the other way - I can remember an author but I would struggle to remember a book title.

Although that might be because when we find an author that is good, we tend to buy a few of there books - such as we have about 30 Anne MCCaffrey, 20 Katharine Kerr and multiples of quite a few authors.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 10, 2012)

i jsut finished the Hunger Games trilogy by Suzanne Collins, absolutely fantastic books


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2012)

*Just been in the garage  (LIBRARY)*

Following this post I have just been to get a book to read -- and found Arthur Ransom Swallows and Amazons  (for ever)  there are some classics I like   also found malcom savill that name may mean something to some book worms.


----------



## sdgray22 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Book Trends*

There seems to be a lot of Scandinavian thrillers about at the moment - some of them are very dark books, but if you like that sort of thing, but good stories.  What I found difficult with them was I did not recognise the places and names so they didn't stick in my mind and I had to keep going back to find out.  

Have you all noticed books go in trends a while ago it was angst books, missing and abused kids.  Bad childhood grew up to be OK type.  Didn't like those.  

I am now trying the odd thriller - I liked Snowdrops that is in the bestseller lists at the moment - a story written around the fact that they find the dead bodies hidden in the snow and ice, (murdered or otherwise) in Russia in the Spring after the thaw.  Very atmospheric.
I do like these smileys!
Sharon


----------



## Fazza (Feb 12, 2012)

Dom Joly - A Dark Tourist is a fascinating read.  It wasnt what I was expecting at all as I only know him from Trigger Happy TV and didnt realise he is a renowned travel journalist too.

The book is about Dom travelling to places that you wouldnt normally associate with tourists such as Chernobyl and the Cambodian Killing Fields.

I thought it was going to be a silly/funny book taking the mickey out of places, but it was completely the opposite.  Although there were humourous parts, chapters like the one where he went to the Cambodian Killing Fields were quite touching.

Definately worth a read if you ask me.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

A book that I found thoroughly enjoyable  was 'Bearded Tit' by Rory Mcgrath. It's autobiographical and a really good read - with a twist that took me totally by surprise and had me welling up! One of those books you might never consider reading if you're not a particular fan of his, and often put in the wrong section in libraries as it is mistakenly assumed to be about bird-watching rather than biography.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2012)

After watching the two-part drama on the BBC my next purchase is going to be Birdsong by Sebastian Faulks.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 13, 2012)

toby said:


> After watching the two-part drama on the BBC my next purchase is going to be Birdsong by Sebastian Faulks.



absolutely AMAZING book. I bought my copy many years ago when I was on a school trip to Belgium, in the Thiepval visitors centre. It's been read so so much that it's falling apart. I honestly cannot fault the book at all. I recently reviewed it over on my blog too http://loyaltybindsme.blogspot.com/2012/01/review-birdsong.html


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 13, 2012)

recently read two autobiographies that were enjoyable  - Tony Blair's book which is well written and amusing. The other was Alan Sugar's autobiography, which again is well written and not big-headed at all.
I read Wolf Hall last year but don't buy into the canonisation of Thomas Cromwell. The book is over romanticised - David Starkey's version of Cromwell seems more true to life - 'Alastair Campbell with an axe". Apart from that it is decent historical fiction with the emphasis on fiction.
Has Hilary Mantell published a follow up yet ?


----------

